# Health care



## beachwoman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hallo Expat Brits in Germany,
As I am retired can anyone say how I will be able to get health care in Germany?
Having lived in America for 10 years I learned that if you do not have Health Insurance you can not get treatment.

Has anyone got advice for me?
Grüße,
Beachwoman


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

By any chance are you receiving a pension from the UK government? If so, you may be entitled to an S1 form that will allow you to enroll in the German national health system. If not, you may be obliged to find some form of private insurance.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

